# Who is going to Lake Placid?



## yankeerob (Jun 12, 2008)

Green Mountain Smokeshack is!

-rob


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 12, 2008)

A bit far from my place. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 12, 2008)

My neighbor is , he just told me about it . Gonna take a judging class there too I think .  Can't remember too many details , it started rainin' on us while he was telling me about it yesterday. 
  I'll see if I can drag a 2nd post out of him


----------



## meowey (Jun 12, 2008)

I live 7 miles from Lake Placid, and will probably browse the site.  My information is that there is no judging class this year, otherwise I would be signed up for it.

http://www.ilbbqf.com/index.php

Rob, are you competing with Green Mountain Smokeshack??

If so, what would be the best time for me to be around for a chat?

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 18, 2008)

I will ask around but I think there is a judging class. I know that 6-7 Grand Champs I smell Smoke team is doing a class on competition chicken and ribs that would be worth taking. I think it's $90.

I am pit master for GMS and we should have a team of 4 there. The best time to come is around noon Saturday for the $buck a rib feast. (Yeah I know, not making money on this one!

-rob


----------



## meowey (Jun 18, 2008)

Rob,

I have looked at the BBQ class, but it's on Friday.  This link to the festival site still indicates the lack of judging class. 

http://www.ilbbqf.com/judge.php

I'll try to stop by on Saturday and bring my $1 bills.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, how'd it come out?

Actually, I know, but thought you might want to brag about the strong rib showing.


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 7, 2008)

I will indeed. This was truly a team effort though and all 4 members deserve these bragging rights.


 I am pleased to announce that team Green Mountain Smokeshack was the 2nd place winner ($600 or $800 I think, the wife has it) in the rib category this past weekend in Lake Placid, NY. This was the NY State championships with 42 world class teams as far away as Texas, Ontario, Maine and Chicago.


The ribs were hand hewn from a slab of spare ribs using techniques learned last weekend in the I Smell Smoke BBQ class in PA. (That paid for itself rather quick)


They were smoked for 5 hours at about 250 degrees on a WSM using hickory, cherry and maple and delivered to the judges not more than 20 seconds before the cut off time!


We were running low on time so I was literally sprinting up the hill that forms the Olympic oval - I think I pulled a hamstring. Gail usually delivers to the judges but we could not afford the time it takes to get through the stairs. It was rather dramatic, kind of like finishing a marathon. (I had that Chris Lilly at AR episode running in the back of my mind where he gets DQâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d for being 5 seconds late) We got pictures of all turn ins that Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll post as soon as I get them.


We varied the glazing sauce at the last moment because we discovered a Vermont sauce the team unanimously decided to use instead of Blues Hog. The brand is Richard's Mild from St Albans, VT.


It was truly a team effort with the four of us scrambling to get things done on time. We had a hell of a time, sold 120 pounds of ribs and proved to ourselves that we have what it takes to make it in the crazy world of competition BBQ!



Let the BBQ season begin!
-rob


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats.........don't think I said it the first time.


----------



## placebo (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on a job well done Rob!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for sharing your adventures with us.


----------



## skinsfan75 (Jul 10, 2008)

i was at lake placid and i have to admit your ribs got my vote, job well done


----------



## vince (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 16, 2008)

Here ya go:

http://home.comcast.net/~gailymvt/LP2008Small.htm


----------



## 1894 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great write up and pics !!!! Thanks for sharing and Congratulations on a smoke well done


----------

